# California License Fees (VLF)



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Jon or anyone know the approximate registration fees in CA on a new vehicle? I have estimated 2% of purchase price, but I have no idea if this is accurate or not.

Thanks,


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveM said:


> *Jon or anyone know the approximate registration fees in CA on a new vehicle? I have estimated 2% of purchase price, but I have no idea if this is accurate or not.
> 
> Thanks, *


If that is true, you are damn lucky. How about 7% like here in RI? :banghead:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Check the sales tax rate of the place where you live and add a couple of hundred $. That should be a good approximate.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The CA VLF was reduced by 67.5% from 2% to 0.65% a couple of years ago. From my June 02 sales contract, the VLF was $304, $5 for a CA tire fee, $45 doc prep fee, and of course another 8.25% worth of sales tax.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks Cliff3; that 0.65% agrees with what another website reported (not CA official). I tried to wade through the CA gov page and find it, but the fine print won and I gave up. :banghead: 

I think that percentage only applies to the base price of the car too (options aren't taxed).


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

FYI Davis has been trying to pass legislation to raise registration fees back to what they were. I'm on dialup right now  so I'm not about to search for links to articles that mention this, but I'm sure a Google search will bring up tons of hits. If you care you might want to write him a letter and tell him (paper being better than e-mail).

--SONET


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

It's not any more fun looking that stuff up on a cable modem either   

I don't like either of our choices for governor this time around :thumbdwn: .

I don't like the ramifications of AB1105 either.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm not sure of the exact percentage right now.
We used to use 2% as the general rule of thumb, but
it is indeed much less than that now. I just plugged
a $10K selling price into my deal computer, and the 
resulting license fee was exactly $110.00.
There is a base charge of $96, as well as an additional 
$14.00 fee added. This addition $14 fee is a "flat" amount,
charged regardless of actual selling price...


----------

